# Mafia- Rise of the OCs [Day Two]



## Sylph (Apr 5, 2010)

_The Scenery had changed in the night, the once open field had now changed into a room of stone, lighted by torches and Gothic bars on the windows. There are chains of the walls with shackles and discarded weapons near one corner of the castle dungeon.

As the players awake, they look at their new surroundings. It wasn't until the groan from one of the players that alerted them to where the body was. L'il Dwagie, the "lucky" girl found the body first. In a set of shackles, suspended off the ground, there was a single body with his intestines hanging from his gut, blood staining the ground below him. His eyes were widen and lifeless, staring at the group before him in a tableau of horror. Upon closer inspection, they found the identity of the poor fool to be no other than Momoharu.

But that wasn't the end of the sadness. The next to cry out was blazheiro889. She pointed to a single lifeless body huddled in a corner, his body littered with bruises and claw marks. After a inspection of the second corpse, it was found to be Kammington.

The players were now uncomfortable with their little numbers, never knowing whom the Mafia was._

*Momoharu is Dead. He was not Mafia.
Kam is Dead. He was not Mafia.

48 hours until the next lynch.*


----------



## Clover (Apr 5, 2010)

Haaa, gross. Welp, let's see:

Arylett (killed d1, innocent)
FullMetalCookies
Zora
Dragon (n1, innocent)
L'il Dwagie
blazheirio889 (is female)
Flora and Ashes
MidnightSaboteur
Stormecho
Crazy Linoone
Kammington (d2, innocent)
Momoharu (d2, innocent)
Psymon

Momoharu predicted his own death... or the mafia targeted him /because/ of that... And from the description, it sounds like Kam was the victim of a plusle/minun attack. Hum.

Thoughts...?


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 5, 2010)

Well it _does_ look like the less-experienced players are being killed off, mostly. Perhaps the mafia is sick of no discussion and wants a harder game by letting the ones who talk most to live longer? Seems rather unlikely though. hrrm.

And this is probably rather out there and not based on much but I think we're minus one Tsuki, since the other of the pair (Tem, he's my OC!) Uses Pokemon with large claws, and the description said there were claw marks... No point to pointing that out really but hey :V


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 5, 2010)

Of course I'm female :V The gender section is there for a reason. Do I really seem like a guy?

...Well, anyway. There's the possibility that one of them was Ming, but since both have been mutilated, I highly doubt that's the case. So yeah, I think it was a Plusle attack.

Other than that, well... *brainfart* I've got nothing.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 5, 2010)

Of course I'm female :V The gender section is there for a reason. Do I really seem like a guy?

...Well, anyway. There's the possibility that one of them was Ming, but since both have been mutilated, I highly doubt that's the case. So yeah, I think it was a Plusle attack.

Other than that, well... *brainfart* I've got nothing.


----------



## Clover (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, at first the first post said "The next to cry out was blazheiro889. He pointed to a single lifeless body huddled in a corner..." so. idk, I thought you were at first :B

... Come on, someone! do something suspicious...!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 6, 2010)

*totally missed the first thread* 

Derp. 

Well, we still have no clues... Besides that perhaps Kam was killed by a Plusle/Minun. And that is only if the descriptions are anything to go by.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 6, 2010)

*totally missed the first thread* 

Derp. 

Well, we still have no clues... Besides that perhaps Kam was killed by a Plusle/Minun. And that is only if the descriptions are anything to go by.


----------



## Clover (Apr 7, 2010)

Well... it's past 48 hours... and everyone looked at the thread this time... foo. I can't really say anyone who's posted sounds suspicious... Uh... *Stormecho*, I choose you! sry! /o\


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 8, 2010)

DDD: But I didn't _do anything_. Fine.

I am Lee, and I'm taking you with me, Midnight. >>


----------



## Clover (Apr 9, 2010)

... w-wait! ... you didn't bold it?

since-- since it hasn't been official yet *I take back my nomination!*

let's just all be friends

and not nominate anyone

friendly friends

... I didn't do anything either D: I'm just nominating cause no one else is :<


----------



## Sylph (Apr 9, 2010)

After a long 48 hours which seemed to have stretched longer. (damn those cleaning gods), tempers and fears run wild in the dungeon. Due to the long hours that ticked by, One voice called out a name for the day's execution.

"Stormecho!"

Stormecho stood up from where she had been sitting, a odd glint in her eyes. As she approached Midnight, as if walking to her own death, she grabs her roughly by the arm and curls her arm around her neck.

"I am Lee! And I'll be taking _you_ with me!"

Midnight, frantic by this knowledge, tries to call back her nomination in hopes that the slow gods hadn't seen the mess she had made. But it was too late. Once Lee has been revealed and activated, nothing can stop it.

With a burst of flames, both Stormecho and Midnight are coated in the hungry flames, turning into ash in a matter of seconds.

The gods wittnessed the deaths, and decided that due to the body count, they will not strike down a inactive member. _This time_.

*Stormecho is Dead. She was Lee.
Midnight is Dead. She was Mafia.*
*
24 hours until next day.*


----------

